# tda 2050 y stk 401-120 con fuentes individuales



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 22, 2012)

hola,estoy haciendo un 5.1 con un stk 401-120 y 4 tda205,le agrege tambien el conversor 2.0 a 5.1(clic aquí),tengo 2 trafo separados 1 es del stk y otro de los tda,el problema es que si pruebo todos los amplificadores separados funcionan bien, pero si lo conecto al conversor los tda hacen un sonido de alta frecuencia, alimento la pcb del conversor con la fuente del stk,si a las salidas del conversor conecto stk funciona muy bien pienso que al unir las 2 masas de la fuente tengo algún problema, revisé la pcb del conversor y esta perfecta, también el tda 2050 de por si tiene un sonido como un silbido de alta frecuencia pero es mayor si lo conecto al conversor,arme la pcb de mariano nicolau,pero con los componentes que especifican en el datasheet del 2050,como la resistencia de 680Ω,puede ser que el sonido sea por la ganancia que tiene?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 22, 2012)

pude solucionar el problema,usando este metodo en los cables mallados


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2012)

O sea que tenés dos fuentes dobles , una de 22+22 y la otra de 35+35 a la cual le agregaste dos reguladores para el 15+15 ?

No deberías tener problemas eléctricos uniendo todas las masa , lo que tenés que tener cuidado es con los loops


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 23, 2012)

en realidad el stk es un modulo que tiene la fuente ya integrada con reguladores para 12v y - 12v,se alimenta con 40vcd,es de un equipo de audio,pero tenia componentes modificados que los coloque como muestra el datasheet,por ejemplo no tenia el capacitor de 0.1uf y la resistencia de 4.7Ω,en la salida,por eso cuando lo conectaba a la tv empezaba a hacer un chillido



con los loops,te refieres?,a tomar masas de 2 puntos diferentes,como por ejemplo si el disipador esta en contacto con el chasis metálico y le conecto un cable a masa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2012)

Si la plaqueta tiene cable de masa , si la ficha RCA de entrada está a masa y lleva masa con el cable blindado , tenés problemas , eso es un Loop (círculo).

Si en amplificador tiene conección a chasis , si el pre tiene conección a chasis , si están unidos por cable blindado o cable retorcido , lo mismo con la ficha RCA puesta a chasis con cable blindado o retorcido que también le da masa . . .  ¡ Eso es un bodrio !


El disipador debe estar aislado del integrado , y luego atornillado a masa y sin ningún cable adicional.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 23, 2012)

los conectores están todos aislados,el disipador del stk esta aislado,y los tda están aislados del disipador,la masa del conector va desde el rca hasta el punto medio del chasis,y al stk solo le conecto el positivo de audio,pero al tda si no le conecto la masa del cable blindado hace un ruido horrible, por mas que le llega la masa ya que esta conectado al punto medio pero por ahora funciona bien.
en Internet vi que hay que colocarle un capacitor de 0.47 en paralelo a la entrada,esto es verdad?,siento que quita sonidos agudos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2012)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> los conectores están todos aislados,el disipador del stk esta aislado,y los tda están aislados del disipador,la masa del conector va desde el rca hasta el punto medio del chasis,y al stk solo le conecto el positivo de audio,pero al tda si no le conecto la masa del cable blindado hace un ruido horrible, por mas que le llega la masa ya que esta conectado al punto medio pero por ahora funciona bien.
> en Internet vi que hay que colocarle un capacitor de 0.47 en paralelo a la entrada,esto es verdad?,siento que quita sonidos agudos


 

Si aislaste el RCA del chasis , la masa se la podias dar solo con el cable blindado , algunos agregan una resistencia de 100 Ohms desde la masa del RCA a chasis.

Ese capacitor quitaría agudos


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 23, 2012)

hay alguna forma de saber que frecuencias quita?, también los trafos que tengo tienen una banda de cobre,leí que hay que conectarla a tierra,pero si conecto esa banda a tierra,queda todo el chasis conectado a tierra incluido el punto de las masas,lo conecto o lo dejo sin conectar?,disculpa la joda pero quiero dejarlo lo mejor posible así no me da problemas en un  futuro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2012)

Mirá , esa banda toca el metal del transformador y este está atornillado a chasis . . .  probá si querés de ponerle el cable y fijate que no HUMMMMM.

A veces se aisla el transformador del chasis para evitar zumbidos !

Hay que probar y oir


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 23, 2012)

ok,gracias,ahora no hace ruido,lo dejo como esta o es mejor aislar el trafo del chasis?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2012)

Si no zumba no hace falta.

Regla fundamental de la Ingeniería : "Si funciona no se arregla"


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 24, 2012)

sabes que todas las pruebas las hice con una serie,pero al conectarlo directo,en la salida del woofer del conversor hace un ruido similar al de 50hz pero,mas bajo y a una mayor frecuencia,si lo conecto con la serie esto no sucede,al conectarlo directo se almienta con +13v y -13v,con la serie se alimenta con +6 y -6v,pude ser que este mal armado el conversor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2012)

Podría ser que esté oscilando


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 24, 2012)

el conversor o el tda?,el tda si lo desconecto no hace ningun ruido,el conversor lleva el tl072,me vendieron el tl 082,sera por eso?



analizando el pcb,vi que utilice electroliticos de 16 y 25v,sera que al pasarme de ese voltaje haga ruidos el conversor?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Nov 24, 2012)

voy a hacer la placa del conversor de nuevo,ya que la pcb que hice la diseñe yo con el diagrama,pero quizas quedo mal echa asi que voy a usar la pcb del post,gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2012)

Si , mejor usar los PCB que ya fueron probados


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Dic 3, 2012)

ya arme la pcb del foro y funciona muy bien.
pero algo raro me paso cuando hice la placa.fotocopie en papel de foto el pcb,lo puse sobre la placa y le coloque un papel común encima,cuando lo estaba planchando,literalmente exploto,se incho en el medio y en los bordes se separo en 1 parte como una transparencia y la otra como papel común,fue muy raro,pero conseguí en otra papelería papel satinado (me parece que era papel de foto y me quisieron embromar) y salio bien


----------



## omarmx (Dic 4, 2012)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> ya arme la pcb del foro y funciona muy bien.
> pero algo raro me paso cuando hice la placa.fotocopie en papel de foto el pcb,lo puse sobre la placa y le coloque un papel común encima,cuando lo estaba planchando,literalmente exploto,se incho en el medio y en los bordes se separo en 1 parte como una transparencia y la otra como papel común,fue muy raro,pero conseguí en otra papelería papel satinado (me parece que era papel de foto y me quisieron embromar) y salio bien


 

El problema con los tda es que tienen una alta distorcion casi todos tienen el 10% contra un 0.08% de los stk yo harme un amplificador con tda y si me hace ese ruido (pop) segun el fabricante es una caracteristicas de estos ic. por otro lado el fabicante de los stk afirma que estos tienen integrados circuitos para evitar ese ruido(pop), PEro EN TODO CASO SI SOLUCIONAS EL PROBLEMA AVISAME PARA ARREGLAR MI AMPLIFICADOR TAMBIEN NO CREO QUE ESE RUIDO TE LO HAGA EL STK PARA MI QUE ES EL TDA


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Dic 4, 2012)

el ruido que yo describía eran malas conexiones y también,la pcb que yo realice estaba mal,ademas los tda 2050 son muy buenos integrados tienen una distorsión de 0.5% en 4Ω,si tu te refieres al pop cuando lo enciendes,eso se soluciona con un retardo al encendido.
en el foro hay bastantes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 4, 2012)

omarmx dijo:


> *El problema con los tda es que tienen una alta distorcion casi todos tienen el 10%* contra un 0.08% de los stk yo harme un amplificador con tda


Antes de hacer una afirmación de ese tipo en un foro con mas de 200.000 usuarios DEBES leer el datasheet y ENTENDERLO, por que lo que decís ES UNA MENTIRA, muy usada por muchas personas ignorantes de la electrónica para descalificar la calidad de estos CI.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Dic 5, 2012)

parte de la solución también fue cambiar las resistencias de 680Ω en los tda2050,ya que tiene demasiada ganancia


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Dic 22, 2012)

analizando con mas detalle el datasheet me encuentro con que dice "Thanks to its high power
capability the TDA2050 is able to provide up to
35W true rms power into 4 ohm load @ THD =
10%, VS  =  ±18V, f = 1KHz and up to 32W into
8ohm load @ THD = 10%, VS = ±22V, f = 1KHz."
eso quiere decir que entrega 32w con una distorsión del 10%?,o la distorsión del 10% se mantiene?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2012)

No , seguramernte la distorsión a 30 Watts sea del 1 % , y a 28 Watts , algo del 0,3 %

Fijate que hay una gráfica de distorsión versus potencia en el datasheet


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jul 9, 2013)

probé conectar nuevamente la tierra al amplificador y hace ese ruido de 50 hz pero creo que descubrí por donde viene,si mido tensión entre neutro-tierra tengo 127v y entre fase-tierra 130v y entre fase-neutro 228,aunque si coloco una lampara acciona el diferencial y no enciende,no se porque la suma de las 2 me da mas que la tensión neutro-fase,quizás sea ese el problema,la instalación no es vieja,la casa tiene 9 meses de construida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2013)

Cambiale la batería al tester


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jul 9, 2013)

jajaja bueno voy a probar,el tester es digital,recuerdo que alguien me dijo que los tester digitales no son recomendables para estas medidas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2013)

Entre neutro y tierra debería tener hasta 4 V , no mas.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jul 9, 2013)

ahora que recuerdo este tester marca cuando tiene baja batería.
con tierra me refiero al conductor de tierra si mido entre fase y la pared o el piso me marca 1 v,mañana cambio la batería y comento como fue


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jul 10, 2013)

cambie la batería y marca lo mismo solo que ahora,hay una diferencia entre fase-neutro,marca 229v ,puede ser que algo este conectado entre tierra y fase?,aunque debería de accionar el diferencial porque si conecto una lampara entre neutro-tierra salta y fase-tierra también,por las dudas voy a conseguir otro tester para medir


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2013)

Ups , salvo que tengas unas lineas viejas (aqui en Argentina la ITALO) que eran con dos vivos


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jul 10, 2013)

te refieres a que este conectado a 2 fases?,soy de uruguay,entre fase y fase no deberían de haber 400v ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2013)

No en aquel sistema de 3 por 220 V , que en algunos casos era todo flotante (sin tierra) , y en otros tenía dos vivos y un neutro pero en conjunto de 3 por 220 V


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jul 10, 2013)

voy a hacer la medición con un tester análogo,y si me marca igual voy a consultar con la empresa que me da el servicio.
sera ese el problema de que el ampli me hace el zumbido al conectarle la tierra?,afecta en algo tener 127v entre neutro y tierra?


----------

